# Dead Dog-Dead Snake



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

Timmy & Mike were running hounds in my pen Wednesday night and one of Mike's nice young females was hit by a rattlesnake and was dead in 3 minutes.  Timmy happened to be close by when she came in the road and saw her limping and carrying her leg.  She got hit in the shoulder.  Right after she died they started in the woods to find the snake and he was not 10 ft in the woods.  Timmy said he measured 57 inches and was a canebrake.  He never sang his rattlers when he struck the dog and did not want to sing them when they tried to kill him.  They said it was amazing to see how far and high that snake was striking.  He was in some briars and his head would come completely out of the briars striking at them.  He had 12 rattlers and a button.  We have our doubts this is the same snake that bit the dog we found the other night as the pen is a 110 acres and he was at the other side of it.  They are really crawling right now and seem to be more aggressive.  I imagine the hounds will be resting until it gets cooler.  They took the hound and were going to put it out to see if the buzzards will eat it.  If they do we will have the answer to my other thread but if they don't it might be they just did not find her.  Will let you know


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry about the  Hounds, seems like everything is moving rite now??? Deer kills, Coon kills ,Yote kills, Dog kills What's the moon stage ???  Tis morning there was a BIG Boar Hog killed in Darien, I'm checkin out the situation to see what the Buzzards gona do!!!!!! PS: was that one of Mike's Blue dogs?????


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

August and September is breedin` season for rattlesnakes. This is a good time to see more than one at a time. Be mindful...


----------



## kc65 (Sep 10, 2010)

i recently read where rattlesnakes are not rattleing anymore when ppl approach, biologists said its like an evolutionary thing they know that rattleing will get them killed...what say ya'll?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 10, 2010)

kc65 said:


> i recently read where rattlesnakes are not rattleing anymore when ppl approach, biologists said its like an evolutionary thing they know that rattleing will get them killed...what say ya'll?



Makes sense that the less "vocal" snakes live longer and procreate more due to being less noticeable. They pass the less noise trait on and it continues from there into an evolutionary trend. I like the idea as far as evolutionary research but I hope they are wrong


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2010)

I really can`t see any change in rattlesnake behaviour with the ones I run across. They just act like they always have.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Sorry about the  Hounds, seems like everything is moving rite now??? Deer kills, Coon kills ,Yote kills, Dog kills What's the moon stage ???  Tis morning there was a BIG Boar Hog killed in Darien, I'm checkin out the situation to see what the Buzzards gona do!!!!!! PS: was that one of Mike's Blue dogs?????


Yes it was a young female that he was real high on.  I was supposed to run with them Sunday night but got a invite to a dove shoot and was taking my 11 year old for his first shoot so I backed out as I knew when we got together and didn't have to work Monday I would be out all night.  I reckon that's a blue I won't get to outrun!  Seriously I think she was real nice.  Mike don't brag unless its real.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

I've had several vets tell me over the years that they have more snake bite during dog days than any other time of year.  When do dog days run?


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Sep 10, 2010)

Sorry  about the dog . Glad you killed that snake


----------



## Sugar Plum (Sep 10, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> August and September is breedin` season for rattlesnakes. This is a good time to see more than one at a time. Be mindful...



Didn't know that! I'll make sure the husband keeps our dogs close. My youngin' likes to play in the woods by the house too, think she'll be stayin' in until it cools off too!


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 10, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> Timmy & Mike were running hounds in my pen Wednesday night and one of Mike's nice young females was hit by a rattlesnake and was dead in 3 minutes.  Timmy happened to be close by when she came in the road and saw her limping and carrying her leg.  She got hit in the shoulder.  Right after she died they started in the woods to find the snake and he was not 10 ft in the woods.  Timmy said he measured 57 inches and was a canebrake.  He never sang his rattlers when he struck the dog and did not want to sing them when they tried to kill him.  They said it was amazing to see how far and high that snake was striking.  He was in some briars and his head would come completely out of the briars striking at them.  He had 12 rattlers and a button.  We have our doubts this is the same snake that bit the dog we found the other night as the pen is a 110 acres and he was at the other side of it.  They are really crawling right now and seem to be more aggressive.  I imagine the hounds will be resting until it gets cooler.  They took the hound and were going to put it out to see if the buzzards will eat it.  If they do we will have the answer to my other thread but if they don't it might be they just did not find her.  Will let you know


Sorry to hear about the dog.

But my question is: Are you really dumping the dog to see if buzzards eat it?  Personally, I would bury my dog.


----------



## Corey (Sep 10, 2010)

dawg2 said:


> Sorry to hear about the dog.
> 
> But my question is: Are you really dumping the dog to see if buzzards eat it?  Personally, I would bury my dog.



I think he was talking about the snake.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2010)

Nothing wrong with letting buzzards eat a dog.It's the natural way.


----------



## 027181 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've never buried a dog, dont see a problem with it


----------



## canepatch (Sep 10, 2010)

bjtillman:  Sorry to hear the bad news about the man's dog dying from snakebite.  The snake I killed in my back yard yesterday never jarred his 11 rattles, which I thought was unusual.  Have you quit squirrel hunting?  I knew you bought several dogs from my friend Joey Denison in the past.  We've lost two dogs to the rattlesnakes in November.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2010)

E-collars are a wonderful thing,for making SURE that when a dog smells "snake," they stay away.

There was a good thread about this training on the "Upland Game" forum a while back.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 10, 2010)

027181 said:


> I've never buried a dog, dont see a problem with it



X2 In my opinion if you run dogs you have to keep in your mind that a dog is just a dog.Stuff happens and you never know when you are gonna lose one........Yes it sucks when it happens but sadly that is  part of the game.


----------



## david w. (Sep 10, 2010)

I walked up on one last week and he never rattled at me.I was way out in the woods so I just let him be.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

canepatch said:


> bjtillman:  Sorry to hear the bad news about the man's dog dying from snakebite.  The snake I killed in my back yard yesterday never jarred his 11 rattles, which I thought was unusual.  Have you quit squirrel hunting?  I knew you bought several dogs from my friend Joey Denison in the past.  We've lost two dogs to the rattlesnakes in November.


Were they squirrel dogs?  I have not quit squirrel hunting and the truth of it is I had just about do that as gun hunting.  I have bought some good dogs from Joey.  The first one I ever owned I bought from him.  His name was Rooster and I did not think they made one any better for a long time.  I have two that came from him at the present time- Lucy (mountain cure) and Sugar (mountain feist).  I had talked to Joey about training a snake scenting dog a while back and he was thinking about it.  Pump him up if you can!!!  I believe if anyone can train one he can.
Do you squirrel hunt also?


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> X2 In my opinion if you run dogs you have to keep in your mind that a dog is just a dog.Stuff happens and you never know when you are gonna lose one........Yes it sucks when it happens but sadly that is  part of the game.


You are exactly right.  I have foxhunted on the outside all my life and never lost a foxhound to snake that I know of.  A beagle running a rabbit is much more likely to get bit because a rabbit runs in such a tight area sometimes the dogs keep going by the snake and get it mad plus they are a better target being so low to the ground and also staying in one area on a check.  I will keep running a few hounds but it want be my better hounds until it cools off.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

Corey said:


> I think he was talking about the snake.


Nope the dog!!!


----------



## bobman (Sep 10, 2010)

snake vaccine isnt very expensive and might help you guys I get it for my bird dogs. If you have a few guys go together and buy enough to use the whole tray its not that much per dog

hate those rattlesnakes


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 10, 2010)

bobman said:


> snake vaccine isnt very expensive and might help you guys I get it for my bird dogs. If you have a few guys go together and buy enough to use the whole tray its not that much per dog
> 
> hate those rattlesnakes


They haven't perfected one for the eastern diamondback have they?  I was told they it wasn't but about 50% effective and wondered if it would be that much for a beagle with his size plus he is more likely to be hit around the head.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 10, 2010)

DROPPINEM said:


> X2 In my opinion if you run dogs you have to keep in your mind that a dog is just a dog.Stuff happens and you never know when you are gonna lose one........Yes it sucks when it happens but sadly that is  part of the game.



I've learned the hard way not to get too attached to a dog.


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 10, 2010)

crackerdave said:


> I've learned the hard way not to get too attached to a dog.



You didnt lose your new squirrel machine did you?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 10, 2010)

I've always been told that Dog Days are in August-September, the reason they call it Dog Days is that snakes go BLIND and Shed Skin and will strike at anything that around them?????? Sho sound like that's what goin on rite now It sould be called DOG-GONE-DAYS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nytrobud1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Guess I'll be keeping my hounds kenneled up a while longer


----------



## canepatch (Sep 13, 2010)

bjtillman:  The dogs we lost to snakebite in Nov. were beagles.  I love to squirrel hunt but these old worn-out knees just can't handle it any more.  Ask Joey sometime whose dog holds the record for the most squirrels up one tree when we hunted together!


----------



## rabbitrunner58 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well did the buzzards eat or not.


----------



## Jparks (Sep 19, 2010)

I understand its just a dog and things like this could happen.  I could never leave my dog out for the buzzards.  You work with the dog and become a team in the woods, the least you could do is bury it.  I guess I'm just to soft.  Just seems a little to cold hearted to me?


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey J-P, you just started, you aint got no idea how COLD-HEARTED this bunch can get You get to vocal this Liberal Bunch will put the Wammie on ya


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 20, 2010)

that would draw some serious attention from a whammy watcher .......


----------



## GONoob (Sep 20, 2010)

I'm all for nature taking its course but its different when you raise and train a dog.


----------



## Jparks (Sep 20, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Hey J-P, you just started, you aint got no idea how COLD-HEARTED this bunch can get You get to vocal this Liberal Bunch will put the Wammie on ya



Thanks for the heads up! How did you get caught up with this crowd?


----------



## tullisfireball (Sep 20, 2010)

Jparks said:


> Thanks for the heads up! How did you get caught up with this crowd?



He put some blue clothes on and jumped in both feet!


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 20, 2010)

We got a ole saying around the Church that goes like this--------"As long as the ole DEVILS kickin you in the Rear,That means you Out Front"


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 21, 2010)

Jparks said:


> I understand its just a dog and things like this could happen.  I could never leave my dog out for the buzzards.  You work with the dog and become a team in the woods, the least you could do is bury it.  I guess I'm just to soft.  Just seems a little to cold hearted to me?


To begin with it was not my dog but if it was I would have done the same thing to find out if there was possibly any truth to the question.  I reckon we should have not killed the snake either as they probably have feelings too.  I reckon we for sure should have buried him.  I guarantee you that you have no more compassion for your dogs than I do but a dog is a dog and if you are going to own them you are going to lose them.  I bury some and have shed a many a tear over a lot of them in my 56 years, so don't question my love and compassion for my dogs if you don't know anything about me.  Let me get off because you are making me a little cold hearted!


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 21, 2010)

rabbitrunner58 said:


> Well did the buzzards eat or not.


They told me that they cleaned him up!!!!  I think I already put the answer on the original thread where I ask the question but should have put it here also.  bjt


----------



## mlandrum (Sep 22, 2010)

Dang BJ, I'm glad I'm yo Buddy,, Aint I?????? I done tol that Boy J, he better watch where he put his foot wid dis bunch------Hope Lesson learned!!!!!!!


----------



## DROPPINEM (Sep 22, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> To begin with it was not my dog but if it was I would have done the same thing to find out if there was possibly any truth to the question.  I reckon we should have not killed the snake either as they probably have feelings too.  I reckon we for sure should have buried him.  I guarantee you that you have no more compassion for your dogs than I do but a dog is a dog and if you are going to own them you are going to lose them.  I bury some and have shed a many a tear over a lot of them in my 56 years, so don't question my love and compassion for my dogs if you don't know anything about me.  Let me get off because you are making me a little cold hearted!



Very well put!!!


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Sep 22, 2010)

*Rabbit Tracks Everwherre``````````````````````````````>*

I been knowing, B.J.T. for many years!!

He is Top Shelf, in my Book!

He does take care and has all the compasion for his Hound and Fellow Man as well!

D.R.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## Vernon Holt (Sep 22, 2010)

*Dead Dog*



bjtillman said:


> I have foxhunted on the outside all my life and never lost a foxhound to snake that I know of.


 
BJ: Being a foxhunter and living around Statesboro, I thought you might by chance know the Emmit Deal Family of Bullock County. 

I had the good fortune of knowing Emmit, Bobby, and Bunnie when they were members of the Portal Hunting Club in Liberty and Long Counties.

I worked as a Forester for the company who leased them their hunting land. I thought highly of Emmit and was wondering if he was still living.

I too kept hounds for about forty years. They were deerhounds for most of the years, but when I retired and moved to the mountains, I kept my hounds and started running them in pens.

Would like to hear from you if you know Emmit Deal.

Many Thanks, Vernon Holt


----------



## Corey (Sep 22, 2010)

bjtillman said:


> To begin with it was not my dog but if it was I would have done the same thing to find out if there was possibly any truth to the question.  I reckon we should have not killed the snake either as they probably have feelings too.  I reckon we for sure should have buried him.  I guarantee you that you have no more compassion for your dogs than I do but a dog is a dog and if you are going to own them you are going to lose them.  I bury some and have shed a many a tear over a lot of them in my 56 years, so don't question my love and compassion for my dogs if you don't know anything about me.  Let me get off because you are making me a little cold hearted!



BJT, thanks for letting us know that a Buzzard will eat 
a dog that was bit by a snake. Heck if ppl did not do stuff 
like this threw the years we would still be using candles 
where we could see at night.


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 22, 2010)

Vernon Holt said:


> BJ: Being a foxhunter and living around Statesboro, I thought you might by chance know the Emmit Deal Family of Bullock County.
> 
> I had the good fortune of knowing Emmit, Bobby, and Bunnie when they were members of the Portal Hunting Club in Liberty and Long Counties.
> 
> ...


Man do I!!! My father was a foxhunter and hunted with Mr. Emitt for a long time when I was young so I grew up hunting with him.  I also hunted with him as I grew older and had my own pack of hounds.  He was a great man and hunter.  He past away I guess 10 to 15 years ago.  I lose track of years unless its last year!  He had 4 sons and 1 daughter.  3 of the sons and daughter still live in Statesboro and his wife is still living.  Bobby, Bunny & Johnny still hunt at Portal hunting club and all have the same good qualities that Mr. Emitt possessed.  My father, Billy Tillman was a member at Thompson Pasture Hunting Club which bordered Portal for 50 years.  Thanks for the memory of a great man, Emitt Deal.  bjt


----------



## bjtillman (Sep 22, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Dang BJ, I'm glad I'm yo Buddy,, Aint I?????? I done tol that Boy J, he better watch where he put his foot wid dis bunch------Hope Lesson learned!!!!!!!


You know you're my buddy; wouldn't tease you about them blues if you weren't.


----------



## canepatch (Sep 22, 2010)

Blue Preacherman:  You're wrong again about this group--there's nothing liberal about this group.  You are the one who's liberal which is manifested by your dog's color and when you're getting the rear-end kicked you're not wining the fight.


----------



## sqhunter (Sep 30, 2010)

Saying a rattlesnake rattles before it strikes is like saying that a snake will coil up before it strikes.  I wouldn't bet life on either one.  

I imagine that the poison being a protein would break down pretty fast in the body and no secondary poisoning would be an issue.  Can't imagine a vulture that would eat a week old armadillo or 'possum on the roadside would turn down a fresh dog carcass.


----------

